# I'll be at FACTS and I will have posters...



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

I tried to find the right spot for this topic, if I somehow failed to do so, please could someone move it to the correct spot?

_In the end I put this in both the Artwork and Events Sub-Forums. *Vash.*_

Here's something I've been busy with lately that isn't really GW related but still might be nice to see:

I got invited to a convention in Ghent, Belgium this year and I made a poster for it, featuring their mascot, Faxxa.


Full image (not printsize) and details (printsize).


If you're around there, why not come up and say hi, and look through some of the other posters I will be selling, it might hit your fancy...Yessss, got the rights to sell some Wh-related posters. 

*The Ahadi image will be as a poster, the Sanguinius one and the Orc and Goblin.
*
So if you have the opportunity to go to Gent on October 22-23d, FACTS will have me there, selling some posters of my art at VERY reasonable prices.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Events or Artwork could both be applicable.

For those who don't know could you explain a bit more about what FACTS is and more specific details of the Convention, location, venue, cost etc.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Events or Artwork could both be applicable.
> 
> For those who don't know could you explain a bit more about what FACTS is and more specific details of the Convention, location, venue, cost etc.


Sure

http://www.facts.be/


FACTS is the biggest sci-fi, comics and anime festival(convention) in the benelux countries (Belgium, the Netherlands and Luxemburg) and it has some cool invited guests these year (from an artperspective and 40k perspective)

Like

Adi Granov
Adi works as an illustrator and designer primarily for Marvel.
His most notable works include the Iron Man: Extremis series, written by Warren Ellis, and his role as a conceptual designer and illustrator on the Iron Man films. He worked on the key characters including Iron Man, Iron Monger and War Machine, as well as creating keyframe illustrations for the action sequences.

For comic work he is currently under an exclusive contract with Marvel and has produced covers for multiple series (She-Hulk, Thor, Iron Man, Inhumans, Black Widow, X-Men) over the last few years, as well as a number of short interior stories (Dark Reign, Amazing Spider-Man, Iron Man: Viva Las Vegas, Astonishing X-Men, X-Men Unlimited).


and how about


Clint Langley
Clint Langley, has 17 years specialising in comic/graphic novels, book covers, storyboards and conceptual art for film, computer games and adverting.

Langley began his career at 2000 AD on Dinosty with Pat Mills, and went on to work on some of the comics flagship titles, like Judge Dredd and Sinister Dexter.

He has since repeatedly collaborated with Mills, most notably on his long-running series ABC Warriors and Sláine where he is the current artist on both.

Since 2007 he has also got work in the American comic book market providing covers for Marvel Comics, especially those connected with Dan Abnett, who he worked with on Sinister Dexter, leading to a run on the modern incarnation of the Guardians of the Galaxy.

Clint Langley has provided covers for BL books, such as Nemesis and I believe he had the cover of an artbook they had a this years GamesDay or FW equivalent.



and then there's me 


Tickets
The normal ticket costs 10 Euro for one day.
The ticket for cosplayers costs 8 Euro for one day.
The limited early bird ticket costs 18,50 Euro for access at 9 o’clock on saturday october 22nd.

The tickets can be bought online or onsite. With tickets bought online, you can immediately go to the entrance and get in.

Children below 10 years can enter for free.

The prices for the posters I have will be reasonable, Im negotiating prices with printers right now, trying to pixck the right mean between cheap and good quality.



Here's the blurb for the convention from their own website:

Info
The F.A.C.T.S. convention is organized once a year by Con-Fuse bvba, an organisation promoting Science Fiction, Comics, Fantasy and Japanese animation. Con-Fuse bvba creates a forum for all fans of the “fantastic genre”, giving them one day during which all of their favourite events are united under one roof.
As one of the few convention in the Benelux, the convention had more visitors than the previous edition.

F.A.C.T.S. was originally a convention where every corner of the I.C.C. was filled with merchandise ranging from DVD’s, CD’s, occasionally a videotape, to model kits, action figures (mint on card, los, vintage, modern, etc.), posters, postcards, books, computer games, comics, manga, magazines, trading cards, card games, etc. etc. We have more than ninety dealers from Belgium, France, Germany, Netherlands, U.K, Luxemburg, Sweden, U.S.A., etc. Every diehard collector finds something to complete his collection.

Since the early beginning F.A.C.T.S. received many comicartists and mangaka: Cam Kennedy (artist from the Star Wars comics) from Scotland, George Pérez (comic book veteran) from the U.S.A., Koichi Ohata (Gunbuster) from Japan, French manga talent Jerome Alquié, Steve Firchow (The Darkness) (US), John Avon (Magic the gathering), Steve Kyte (Thunderbirds) from the U.K., Romano Molenaar (Witchblade) from the Netherlands and don’t forget our annually cartoonist Lectrr.

At the end of the nineties the first actor popped up at F.A.C.T.S. This was Richard Leparmentier and was followed afterwards by other Star Wars colleagues like Ray Park (Darth Maul in Star Wars : The Phantom Menace), Jeremy Bulloch (Bobba Fett), Dave Prowse (Darth Vader). Another popular film saga is Lord of the Rings, where some of its actors were guests at F.A.C.T.S. : Lawrence Makaore (Lurtz), Paul Norell (King of the Dead) and John Rhys-Davies famous for his unforgettable role as Gimli.

F.A.C.T.S. also had the privilege to received some film legends such as the legendary director Roger Corman, David Carradine (Kung Fu – The Legend, Kill Bill), Dirk Benedict (Battlestar Galactica, The A-team) as well as the tallest Dutch actor Carel Struycken in Hollywood.

But also television actors can be spotted. At the F.A.C.T.S. 2005 edition, two actors in a leading role in the popular Stargate SG-1 series were present : Don S. Davis en Corin Nemec.

F.A.C.T.S is not only about merchandise and actors. Many activities are organised during the F.A.C.T.S.-weekend ranging from an arcade gallery, card game demonstrations, model kit demonstrations, anime-projections, Q & A’s with the actors, swordfights and an extravagant cosplay competition with many costumed visitors.

F.A.C.T.S. guarantees a rollercoaster ride of a weekend ! For more info, look at the sublinks.


----------

